# Remote Desktop To Touchpad



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

I know there are a lot of apps available to remote desktop to a Windows PC from an Android device but is there any app that allows us to remote into TouchPad from a PC, something like My Mobiler for PocketPC.

Sorry, I should be more specific... I meant Touchpad running CM7 Alpha2.1


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

Droid vnc server does.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

uat said:


> I know there are a lot of apps available to remote desktop to a Windows PC from an Android device but is there any app that allows us to remote into TouchPad from a PC, something like My Mobiler for PocketPC.


http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad-apps/300550-wip-easy-remote-desktop-client-gui-done.html

http://www.kalemsoft...downloads2.html

http://www.splashtop...=remotedownload


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

I use TeamViewer, it's free as long as you use it for personal use. Very convenient to use from other computers and a very nice Android app


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

crunkfrunk said:


> I use TeamViewer, it's free as long as you use it for personal use. Very convenient to use from other computers and a very nice Android app


What do you need to do on the TP side to allow TeamViewer on the PC to access the TP?
Thanks.


----------



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't think Splashtop or Teamview allows you remote into your Android Touchpad from a PC.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok..Have to point out to everyone before they start posting links to apps he never asked for. He is *wanting to remote INTO his Touchpad NOT remote from his Touchpad.*


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Oops.. too late...the wrong posting of links that do the exact opposite of what he is trying to accomplish has already begun.....


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

funtoy said:


> What do you need to do on the TP side to allow TeamViewer on the PC to access the TP?
> Thanks.


Sorry I read the OP wrong, I don't think you can remote into the TP with that software


----------



## perpe (Oct 25, 2011)

droid VNC server BETA

But don't know if it works with the TP, haven't test it.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Logmein Rescue.


----------



## yaomingshiwo (Oct 25, 2011)

teamviewer and Splashtop


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

yaomingshiwo said:


> Ok..Have to point out to everyone before they start posting links to apps he never asked for. He is *wanting to remote INTO his Touchpad NOT remote from his Touchpad.*


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/42491/how-to-remote-view-and-control-your-android-phone/

Haven't tried though and looks like it needs a USB cable. Its a start though and would be cool to get notifications in a window on the PC and possibly Skype without a PC webcam someday.

Edit : might work over wifi using adbWireless app on the android device. Again, have not tried so not sure about this.


----------



## orion2 (Mar 2, 2012)

This may be an old question but if you need this running on ICS, (CM9 alpha2 at the moment), here's how to do it.

Get VNCS V1.43 with admin GUI here; (Thanks knoxbrder!)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1476648

My settings on the server are;
vncs -d 300000 -P 5901 -p x -k uinput -r 1 -m 1 -s

For the client, use zlib and 16bit color depth for greater speed.

Thats it, screen is a bit blue but perfectly usable.
I wanted full screen remote control, (with keyboard and mouse), of my ICS Touchpad via wifi and this is it!
Thanks again to the developers for their VNC vodoo











uat said:


> I know there are a lot of apps available to remote desktop to a Windows PC from an Android device but is there any app that allows us to remote into TouchPad from a PC, something like My Mobiler for PocketPC.
> 
> Sorry, I should be more specific... I meant Touchpad running CM7 Alpha2.1


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

perpe said:


> droid VNC server BETA
> 
> But don't know if it works with the TP, haven't test it.


It does work on cm7. Tested.


----------

